# interesting MA Audio 6 channel



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

looks pretty slick

never used them or seen anyone use one but this one does look interesting if it really works

MA Audio Car Amplifier- Rare-AUTH - eBay (item 260585256863 end time Apr-19-10 21:02:05 PDT)


----------



## Apothacon (Apr 10, 2010)

interesting is right, what a beauty looks like one of my old Akai pieces from the 90's


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

lots of stuff to play with 1 amp for sure..


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

For better info than the Ebay ad go here, http://www.cardomain.com/ride/238614 This guy posted up a lot of specs and pics of the amp, both external and internal.

I would be a little leary of someone with a feedback of 1 who is trying to do a sale with no returns.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I dont want to buy it.. I just never seen one b4


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

i kinda want this, but it sucks that the seller has no proof that it works.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ellocojorge said:


> i kinda want this, but it sucks that the seller has no proof that it works.



there is actually 2 of them on there now


----------



## herrubermensch (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, that is tempting! Does noone on the board have experience with this amp?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

MA Audio= junk.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> MA Audio= junk.


Thats for sure


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Thats for sure



I have never owned any MA so I dont care but....

just because a lot of stuff now is junk doesnt mean they didnt make something good at one point in time

has anyone seen made in USA Power Acoustic? neither have I but they made some and supposedly well made early 90's amps....similar to the good earthquake ...

I just think its funny to automatically dismiss sometimes.....I have seen some of the MA amps that didnt look that bad...how they sound? dont know


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Dont panasonic HUs suck? Wait didn't they make an highly regarded bottlehead hu?  there are some exceptions out there guys


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I've had 2 MAs (so probably twice as many as as anyone else  )...they work...they're amps...they sound like solid state amps. IMO amps made in Korea are better than (most) amps made in China.

This looks to be the Highlander of their line. Worth a $400+ risk from an unknown ebayer...no. Worth $400 from a reputable source...for some, yes. It's hugeeeeee and has 270A worth of fusing...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No, they were always junk.

Power Acoustic was always a low end line too.

They all came from the same family that gave us Audiobahn.



JAX said:


> I have never owned any MA so I dont care but....
> 
> just because a lot of stuff now is junk doesnt mean they didnt make something good at one point in time
> 
> ...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> No, they were always junk.
> 
> Power Acoustic was always a low end line too.
> 
> They all came from the same family that gave us Audiobahn.



are you an engineer? Reason I ask is because i know someone who has been physically working and designing these things for the last 20yrs and he actually told me friday that he has a power acoustic that was made in the USA and made of quality parts and design and not junk....he didnt know they existed so its quite possible there are things we all didnt realize..

like I said..there are a bunk of junk makers now yes...but doesnt mean there wasnt some good ones too....

I am not going to get into the person I am speaking but I am certain he knows more than 99% of us here when it comes to what is actually what


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The only "good" think that was ever associated with MA Audio was their spokes model Nicole.


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

I have ran several MA amps over the year. Mostly in SPL applications. The HK4000d and HK802SX are both solid amps. They produce goobs of power when you have the electrical to back them up. The main problem I have seen with them is that, they are cheep and the people that buy alot of them. Just don't install them correctly/poorly. Now as fare as their SQ goes well......did I mention their cheep and produce tons of power?


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Lmao! It didn't sell so he raised the price $200!


----------

